# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Εγγραφη σε Υπηρεσια ddns

## katmadas

Χαιρετε,

Θα ηθελα να συνδεσω αυτες τις μερες 3 καταγραφικα στο ιντερνετ.

Αργοτερα ισως χρειαστει και αλλα.

Το ερωτημα μου ειναι το εξης.
Καθως κανενας δεν εχει στατικη ιπ θα πρεπει να γραφω σε μια.

Ποια προτεινετε? Και ας ειναι και με πληρωμη.
Αρκει να μπορω να εχω ταυτοχρονα περρισοτερα ονοματα.
Θα μπορω να χρησιμοποιω και ονπμα που εχω ηδη?

Γενικα αν προτεινετε κατι αλλο θα το ακουσω...
ευχαριστω.

----------


## nestoras

Αφού πληρώνεις:

www.dyndns.org

----------


## katmadas

Ποιο πακετο μου ταιρειαζει?
διαβαζα ενα αρθρο τωρα με κατι υπηρεσιες free.

http://www.gnutomorrow.com/best-free...vices-in-2013/



Προτιμω γενικα οσο πιο ευχρηστη υπηρεσια ειναι τοσο το καλυτερο
Αν ειναι αυτην που λες νεστορα τοτε οκ...
Ολοι αυτην λενε αλλωστε.

----------


## katmadas

As  πουμε αν παρω αυτο

http://dyn.com/standard-dns/

και παρω και ενα domain τοτε μου βγαινει 50 δολαρια τον χρονο.
δεν ειναι και ακριβα..αν ειναι και καλο.

ετσι θα μπορω να συνδεσω τα διαφορετικα καταγραφικα με subdomains απο το domain που θα παρω?

----------


## JonTikis

dyndns-server.com σου δινει 30 ονοματα με 20€ το χρονο

----------


## katmadas

Το ιδιο με αυτο που προτεινε ο Νεστορας δηλαδη.

To remote acess ψωνιζω? με 25 δολαρια τον χρονο?

----------


## katmadas

Λοιπον δοκιμασα την τριαλ εκδοση του remote access.
Μπορω να πω οτι ηταν ωραια η διαδικασια.
Αλλα εχω ενα προβλημμα.
Τα εχω κανει ολα σωστα νομιζω γιατι τωρα απο το σπιτι μπορω να δω τις καμερες απο το ταμπλετ μεσω εφαρμογης αλλα και μεσω κινητου.
Αλλα δεν μπορω με το λαπτοπ.
Εχω κανει οτι χρειαζεται απο active x μερια στον internet explorer αλλα δεν μπορω να ανοιξω την σελιδα με τιποτα.
Για να μπω γραφω τα εξης:
http://toonomamou.getmyip.com:8000

Τι να φταει?

Thomson 585 , forth net.

----------


## JonTikis

το Dvr δεν εχει δικο του προγραμμα remote ???

----------


## katmadas

Εχει αλλα δεν θα επρεπε να μπαινει?
Δηλαδη αν δεν ειχε τι επρεπε να κανω?

Αν δεν ειχα σωστες ρυθμισεις στις πορτες και στο host name δεν θα εμπαινε και απο το ταμπλετ και απο το κινητο.

----------


## JonTikis

Μερικα (η τα πρισσοτερα) απαιτουν το δικο τους προγραμμα δεν παιζουν στους browser ....συνηθως οταν π.χ τρεξεις τον IE δειχνει οτι συνδεθηκε αλλα δεν εχεις εικονα ...θελει το δικο του προγραμμα

----------


## katmadas

τωρα που δοκιμαζω με την δικη του εφαρμογη παλι τιποτα.
τι να φταιει αραγε?

----------


## JonTikis

Με την δικη του εφαρμογη τοπικα δουλευει ? εννοω στο τοπικο δυκτιο ?αν ναι τοτε μηπως κανενα firewall η antivirus στο μπλοκαρει επισης πιστευω οτι θυρα ανοιξες στο ruter αν εχεις κανει ολα αυτα δοκιμασε στο router να ενεργοποιησεις το DMZ(δεν προτεινετε μονο για δοκιμη) επισης κανε δοκιμη να δεις αν η θυρα οντως εχει ανοιξει στο router http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/open-ports/  αν ναι ξανατσεκαρε το dvr τις παραμετρους η θυρα του (οχι η HTTP ) να ειναι σωστη κτλ τελος κλεισε firewall και antivirus και δοκιμασε

----------


## katmadas

λοιπον τελικα ενω η πορτα ηταν κομπλε ξαφνικα εχθες δεν ειναι.
Σημερα που δοκιμασα και αλλες παλι δεν ανοιγουν.
Τι να πω ξαναδοκιμαζω διαφορα.

----------


## nestoras

> Τι να φταίει?
> 
> Thomson 585 , forth net.



Είχα ακριβώς παρόμοια συμπεριφορά σε ίδια εγκατάσταση. Πότε έμπαινε, πότε δεν έμπαινε, μία έμπαινε από iexplorer την άλλη δεν έμπαινε...
Εδώ και μία εβδομάδα, έκανα το εξής: πήγα και άλλαξα όλα τα ports που "ακούει" το καταγραφικό σε νούμερα πάνω από το 50000. Δηλαδή:

http port      :     80  --> 58080
media port   :   8000 --> 58000
rtsp port      :   540   --> 55400

Την https (secure http) την άφησα στη default 443. Το port αυτό συνήθως δεν το κόβει κανείς πάροχος.

Δεν έκανα DMZ στο ρούτερ αλλά port forward ένα-ένα τα παραπάνω ports.

Υποψιάζομαι ότι κάποιο θεματάκι έχει η forthnet και μάλλον κόβει κάποια ports όταν δει αρκετή κίνηση σε αυτά (ίσως να θεωρεί ότι είναι torrents). 

Με τις παραπάνω αλλαγές εδώ και μία εβδομάδα πάει καλά, αν θέλεις δοκίμασε το κι εσύ.

----------

katmadas (11-10-14)

----------


## JonTikis

Συνηθως media port δουλευω τις 9000-9900 και δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα ......στην περιπτωση του Φανη τι να πανω μηπως να καμει και ενα reset στο router και ξαναεγκατασταση μια φορα μου εχει συμβει και αυτο

----------

katmadas (11-10-14)

----------


## katmadas

Λοιπον εχω δοκιμασει πολες πορτες.
Ενω εχτες την 8000 μου την επαιζε μια χαρα τωρα δεν παιζει καμια.
Θα κανω ρεσετ αυριο και τα λεμε...

----------


## katmadas

Εκανα ρεσετ παλι τα ιδια.
Εκλεισα ολα τα τειχοι προστασιας παλι τα ιδια.
Δοκιμασα πολες πορτες.

Η φαση ειναι οταν παταω για να δω την 80 παλι κλειστη με την εμφανιζει ενω μπορω να μπω κανονικα στον ρουτερ.
Να φταιει το ρουτερ?
Να φταιει η φορτηνετ?

----------


## JonTikis

Αν μπορεις δοκιμασε αλλο ρουτερ περιπου τα ιδια ειχα και με ενα ZTE του οτε τοποθετοντας ενα DLink ελυσα το προβλημα ......

----------


## katmadas

Θα δοκιμασω και με αλλο.

d-link ποιο?

γενικα εχετε προτεινετε καποιο που  να μην δημιουργει τετοια προβλημματα.?

----------


## katmadas

εβαλα ενα ιδιο αλλα πιο παλιο που ειχα και με την ανοιξε κατευθειαν.
οποτε να βρω ενα μοντελακι για να μην πεδε3υομαι με τετοια πραγματα.
ευχαριστω..

----------


## Gloster

Access Management

UPnP  :  Activated
Auto-configured : Activated

----------


## laniel

Καλησπερα παιδια θελω κ εγω να αγορασω ενα dyndns για ενα χρονο για να βλεπω το dvr απο εξω ποιο πακετο να επιλεξω καποιο link; Εχει διαφορα εκει μεσα και εχω μπερδευτει
Ευχαριστω

----------


## tsatasos

Τη βασική πάρε "Dynamic DNS Pro", αυτή που έχει 30$ το χρόνο.
http://dyn.com/remote-access/
Την είχα πάρει πριν 2 χρόνια, αλλά είχα αγοράσει το πακέτο με τα 5 χρόνια.

----------


## laniel

> Τη βασική πάρε "Dynamic DNS Pro", αυτή που έχει 30$ το χρόνο.
> http://dyn.com/remote-access/
> Την είχα πάρει πριν 2 χρόνια, αλλά είχα αγοράσει το πακέτο με τα 5 χρόνια.



ok ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## katmadas

ΚΑΙ εγω αυτην πηρα και μεχρι τωρα ολα καλα.

----------

